# Kernel src for i386 9.0-release.



## bluetick (May 2, 2012)

I'm feeling so newbish right now.

I have a computer I need to add ALTQ support to the kernel.

I updated from 8.2 -> 9.0-release via freebsd-update. I don't have the sources for the i386 kernel. Using sysinstall to fetch the sources ends with 'not found'. Bsdinstall starts off with a new install and I don't want to start over. I'm building cvsup as I type this.

Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## kpa (May 2, 2012)

Don't use cvsup for that, it's been replaced by csup(1). See this thread for (other) options for fetching the sources:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172


----------



## bluetick (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

